# dringende frage an die fachmänner....



## enduro pro (24. August 2012)

wo bekomme ich schnellstmöglich neue schrauben für G3 ausfallenden her...

hab soeben eine an meinem slope style abgedreht


----------



## enduro pro (25. August 2012)

hat sich erledigt...montag werden neue hülsen und schrauben mit metrischem gewinde gedreht und das haltbarer als original...edelstahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (29. August 2012)

Sind das nicht normale Kettenblattschrauben? Gibts in jedem Fahrradladen.


----------



## enduro pro (30. August 2012)

18mm kettenblattschrauben hab ich in noch keinem normalen radladen gesehen


----------

